# Questions about my 1954 Schwinn



## Roe (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a Schwinn and believe it to be a 1954 Hornet. The serial number is L07800 which in my search found that number was used twice by  Schwinn, Feb of 1954 and July of 1956.  I was actually looking for my old Schwinn Tiger  and ended up with this bike. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kos22us (Jun 3, 2015)

Roe said:


> I have a Schwinn and believe it to be a 1954 Hornet. The serial number is L07800 which in my search found that number was used twice by  Schwinn, Feb of 1954 and July of 1956.  I was actually looking for my old Schwinn Tiger  and ended up with this bike. Any information would be greatly appreciated.





you have a balloon tire model from 1946 - 1948 era, your tiger would have been a middleweight with thinner tires, the decal on the chainguard says its a Schwinn built bicycle made for and to be sold by bf Goodrich dept. store, im assuming the headbadge says bf Goodrich ?    every one of these that ive seen the tank says deluxe instead of Schwinn, looks like its all there and all original, that's one of the better colors Schwinn made 

cool bike



ps there is thread titled "all things Schwinn" that will be better to use


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yah, that has to be older than 54, it's pre S-2 vintage and the stand looks tapered. (46) The serial is on the bottom bracket right?


----------



## Roe (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks, serial number search says this bike was manufactured Feb 5-8, 1954 or July 18-31, 1956. Schwinn apparently used number twice


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 3, 2015)

It looks like a girls version of a b-6 from 1946.
Serial number may be "i" not "l".
Get a pic of serial #.
Nice original worth $400. Top.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

Roe said:


> Thanks, serial number search says this bike was manufactured Feb 5-8, 1954 or July 18-31, 1956. Schwinn apparently used number twice




Where the serial number is stamped makes a big difference in what year it was made. It is undoubtedly stamped under the crank making it a Pre 1952 model.


----------



## Roe (Jun 3, 2015)

*Serial location*

Here is a photo of serial on crank. The fork says Schwinn, not BF Goodrich


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

46 with tapered stand.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> 46 with tapered stand.




What is your serial number, I forgot. 

And I think Obi wan needs to take a look at this serial number and maybe update the 1946 SN list.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> What is your serial number, I forgot.
> 
> And I think Obi wan needs to take a look at this serial number and maybe update the 1946 SN list.




I can't remember and the bike is buried.will try and check tomorrow.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

I searched all the postings on RR46 at the SBF including Jeff's thread in 2011. No SN mentioned that I could find. 

Rumored K serials in 46 so is this L number a fluke?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

Mine is a B serial number,so an early 46 from what I recall.i can get the rest tomorrow.
I had a lightweight world with an L serial.pretty sure it was a 46.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> What is your serial number, I forgot.
> 
> And I think Obi wan needs to take a look at this serial number and maybe update the 1946 SN list.



L is a new one. Cool seen J and k so maybe a few Ls


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 3, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Mine is a B serial number,so an early 46 from what I recall.i can get the rest tomorrow.
> I had a lightweight world with an L serial.pretty sure it was a 46.



I'd say later 46 with the B. Considering we have I J and now K and then A..


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 3, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'd say later 46 with the B. Considering we have I J and now K and then A..



Probably right as the tank has the tabs instead of screwing directly into the brackets.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 3, 2015)

*So what I believe the OP has here is a very well preserved original 1946 Hollywood.*


----------



## REC (Jun 4, 2015)

Roe said:


> Here is a photo of serial on crank. The fork says Schwinn, not BF Goodrich




I blew your photo up, that looks like an "E" instead of an "L".
Still looks like '46

REC


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 4, 2015)

REC said:


> I blew your photo up, that looks like an "E" instead of an "L".
> Still looks like '46
> 
> REC



Good eye,Roland.I agree.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 4, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> good eye,roland.i agree.



i would agree that the letter is an "E".
Also the tapered kick stand would only be on a "46.
Nice bike in any event.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

holes in the pedal blocks?


----------

